# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  القاهرة : نقل مباشر وحصري : المريخ vs وادي دجلة .. ودية

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*في ثالث تجاربه الاعدادية يختتم المريخ معسكره اليوم بمباراة امام فريق وادي دجلة احد فرق الدوري الممتاز المصري ..
سنكون معكم في نقل مباشر لمجريات اللقاء المقرر انطلاقه عند الثانية ظهراً بتوقيت القاهرة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تشكيلة المريخ 
جمال .. مالك .. الريح .. بلة .. مصعب .. رمضان .. كوفي .. سالمون .. ايمن .. تراوري .. بكري
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*كووووووووووووووووووولا   
يارائع ربنا يوفقك  ويديك الصحه والعافيه 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تسلم كولا
بالتوفيق للزعبم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انطلقت المباراة ومرت 7 دقائق
والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بكري وتسديدة تصدم بااقائم الايمن وتضيع فرصة اول الاهداف في الدقيقة 13
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لك ياكولا
ولمريخ السعد في هذه التجربة القوية
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*موفق الاخ كولا وتسلم كتير.
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هجمة خطرة لوادي دجلة ومخالفة خارج منطقة الجزاء لعبت اخرجها الريح الي ركنية
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وادي دجلة صاحب الترتيب الثالث في الدوري المصري خلف انبي والزمالك فريق منظم وخطير
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكور  حبيبنا  كوﻻ
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*يديك العافيه كولا 
تجربه قويه و مفيده للمريخ 
اتمني ان يعاد النظر في العوده للخرطوم و خوض علي الاقل تجربه تانيه  مع فرق المقدمه المصريه
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*تجربة مفيدة
مفروض كان نبدا بمباريات زى دى بدل المعلمين وغيره
مفروض دى تكون المباراة التجريبية الاولى والتانية مع انبي والثالثة مع الزمالك
لام المريخ كبير ولا يلعب الا مع الكبار
من الواضح من الوصف التفصلي للقاء ان البدلاء اقل من الاساسي
والتشكيلة تقريبا وضحت:
جمال سالم
مصعب امير الريح بلة
سلمون وايمن
راجي ومجدى
تراورى وبكري

مع انى افضل على جعفر مكان الريح وضفر مكان بلة
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الأخ كولا أنت معاهم إلى قطر في نفس الطائرة إن شاءالله .
بالتوفيق للأحمر الوهاج .
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مين نجم المباراة في رأيك يا كولا
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكور كولا بنسأل عن امير كمال اوعى يكون مصاب بس
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نتمنى ان يكون الجهاز الفنى استفاد من هذه التجارب
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تحية وتقدير للمبدع كولا بصراحه مجهود جبار
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الحبيب كولا . . . يديك العافية
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم الدقيقه كم الان
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الدقيقه كم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور ياحبيب ماقصرت 
وبالتوفيق لنجم السعد 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مشكور كولا مباراة فعلا مفيدة وعنيفة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ووداي دجلة يتعادلان بهدف لكل 
غارزيتو اشرف علي المباراة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعادل المريخ في آخر تجاربه الاعدادية عصر اليوم امام وادي دجلة بهدف لكل في المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب فندق توليب حيث انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ احرزه اللاعب تراوري و في الشوط الثاني احرز نادي وادي دجلة هدف التعادل و كان المريخ قد سيطر على الشوط الاول و اضاع اهدف محققة من بكري المدينة و الذي عادت له كرة من القائم الايمن ولعب للمريخ كل من جمال سالم , الريح على , بله , مالك , مصعب دفاعا و رمضان عجب , ايمن سعيد , كوفي و جايسون وسطا وتراوري وبكري المدينة هجوم وحل وانغا بديلا لتراوري وعلى جعفر بديلا لمصعب و راجي بديلا لكوفي و شهدت المباراة طرد اللاعب بكري المدينة من المريخ واحد مدافعي وادي دجلة و يجدر ذكره بان المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو قد اشرف على المباراة بعد ان وصل الى مصر .
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*شترات من المباراة 
على حسب تعليق الاخوة 
شترة اولى 
لابد لنا ان نشكر القائمين على النقل بهذا الجهد ، ومزيد من النجاح.
شترة ثانية 
كنت اتمنى من القائمين من النقل بان ينقلوا لنا الظروف والاجواء المحيطه بالمباراة، وعن التشكيل والغيابات والادارة الفنية وطريقة اللعب ، فقد يكون وضع اللاعبين من خلال الاسماء يوضح ان الفريق يلعب بتنظيم 4-4-2 ولكن من خلال التكتيك والادوار يكون خلاف ذلك ...
شترة محيرة...
نقلت الاخبار ان تراوري يعاني من الام في العضلة الضامة ويحتاج لفترة حتى يعود لمزاولة النشاط ، ولكنه اليوم والامس يجافي تلك الاخبار .
فهل تراوري يدعي الاصابة ؟ ام ان موضوع الاصابة هذا واحد من شتلات الصحافة ، ام ان في الامر إن ؟
ام ان اخيتار تراوري في القائمة الاولى للاعبين الذين يمثلون مالي في بطولة الكاف هو ما دفع اللاعب الا العودة الا المشاركة ، ان هنالك اشكالية مالية قد تم حلها ؟ مع العلم ان اللاعب تراوري قد اشرط على الوالي دفع مقدم العقد قبل الذهاب الى القاهرة ، فاللاعب تراوري من الواضح هو حصالة فلوس ، يلعب على حسب المبلغ المدفوع ، ويؤمن بمثله الخاص (يا مالي يا مالي )، ومالي الاولى يقصد بها الفلوس ومالي الثانية وطنه.
ولقد كان لتماطل ادارة الهلال في دفع مستحقاته المالية سبب غيابه عن الهلال لفترة سته اشهر ، وهذه النقطة مهمة جدا حتى يستفيد المريخ من جهود هذا اللاعب ، والا سوف يرحل عن المريخ ويرفض اللعب في اي وقت ، وهذه التوقفات المستمره  تضر باللاعب كثيرا، وفي عطائه للفرقه ، وخاصة في ظل رغبة كثير من الاندية في الفوز بانتقال هذا اللاعب للعب في صفوفها ، واخرها العرض المصري .
شترات من المباراة 
1 - هجمة منظمة وقوون .....
هل نتعشم في عودة المريخ الى اللعب المنظم ، ام ان اسلوب الكرة الطويلة المتبع في المريخ سوف يكون حاضراً برغم التغييرات الجزرية في الفريق ؟؟؟
2- كرة راسية من بكري المدينة 
تعني ان بكري داخل الصندوق وهذه مزية افتقدها بكري كثيرا ، فبرغم انه كان المهاجم الابرز في الموسم السابق لم تتعد اهدافه الثلاثه في ظل المشاركة المستمرة له طول العام ، وذلك لانه كثيرا كان يلعب خارج الصندوق مستفيدا من سرعته في الاطراف ، وهل وجوده داخل الصندوق سوف يخفف من كهربته قليلا ليكون حصالة اهداف في تجربته مع المريخ ، سؤال يجيب عليه طريقة لعب المريخ واداء بكري ....
3- تراوري يراوغ وكوفي يسدد فوق العارضة 
فبعد غياب باسكال افتقد المريخ اللاعب الذي يسدد الكرات الثابتة ، فهل يتمتع كوفي بهذه الخاصية حتى يعوض غياب باسكال ؟
تقدم كوفي وهو لاعب ارتكاز لتكملة الهجمة هي ميزة يفتقدها اغلب لاعبي الارتكاز في انديتنا ، فهل يكون كوفي هو الاضافة الحقيقة في وسط المريخ ؟؟
4- خروج مصعب 
بعد اصابة خميس لاحت في الافق اشكالية في الطرف الشمال بالنسبة للمريخ ، ووجود مصعب لوحده في تلك الخانه سوف يسبب صداع كبير للفرقة الحمراء ، ومحاولة تجريب في تلك الخانة تظل ضرورة ملحة في مثل هذه التجارب حتى لا يتفاجا المريخ بهبوط مستوى مصعب او اصابته اوطرده ....
5- مخالفة بالقرب من خط 18
تلاحظ كثرة المخالفات قرب خط 18 ، وهي اما للتمركزالخاطي للمدافعين ، اوقلة المخزون اللياقي ، وكثرتها وبالقرب من خط 18 ربما تكون قاصمة الظهر للفريق ،مع العلم ان فريق الاعلامين احرزهدفه بالامس من ضربة جزاء ،فلابد من معالجة تلك النقطة  وخاصة ان المريخ يصطدم في مسار قرعته بفريق الترجي التونسي ، وهو فريق يجيد التمثيل في تلك المناطق ، وكذلك قدرته الفائقة في الاستفادة من تلك المخالفات
5- طرد بكري
بكري لاعب سريع ومزعج ، وانفعاله الدائم ربما يجعل منه هدفا للخصوم ، من خلال نرفزته اوالضرب ، فلابد للجهاز الفني ان يتطرق لذلك الامر ويشدد عليها ، ولا يركن الى ان المباراة ودية .
شترة
طالب كثيرون بان تكون المباراة مع فرق لها وزنها ، ونقول ان التدرج مهم والاستعجال لا يخدم الاهداف ، ففريق المريخ في بداية اعداد ، ويضم لاعبين جدد بحاجة الى التعرف لامكانيات بعضهم البعض ، وجهاز فني جديد يحمل رؤي وافكار ربما لا تتطابق مع الفكر التدريبي لبرهان ومحسن .

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*بلغ عدد الذين شاهدو الوسط 35 الف متفرج مبروك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكور الحبيب كولا على المجهود الرائع 

*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*مشكور كولا .. مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------

